# Vostok Amphibia Or Seiko 5 Military?



## ze_zaskar (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi everybody

I'm trying to choose a watch to use everyday, as well in the woods, without much worries. I'm considering the Vostok Amphibia (maybe the one with the tank on the dial) and a Seiko 5 military SNK80x. Which one would you choose?

What concerns me about the Amphibia is the size (my wrists are almost 8inch but I don't want anything too big) and the availability of parts in case that something goes wrong. The main worry about the Seiko is the water resistance for outdoor use, the durability in front of the Vostok as well as the temperature operational range (maybe I'm geting too technical here).

What do you think?

Please, fell free to move this thread to another forum if it is on the wrong one.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Both!

The Amphibias are great tool watches - I love 'em! They are solidly built and very waterproof: if one breaks, which is VERY rare in my experience, buy another. Probably cheaper than repairing the first...

The Seikos are also fairly robust but better looking. (IMHO)

I would wear an Amphibia for rough work and the Seiko in the evening.

I have similar size wrists and both watches wear well.

The 'scuba' Amphibia black dial is my personal favourite...


----------



## ze_zaskar (Aug 20, 2008)

I would like to have both, but I can't afford that (I'm a student). I love the looks of the Seiko, but the water resistance leaves me unconfident. I will never dive or anything like that with the watch (thats why I have a dedicated diver), but I would like to take a shower with it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

If you're only looking for one that can withstand being worn in the shower, get the Vostok IMO


----------



## ze_zaskar (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm looking for a watch the can take the abuse of the everyday life and that is also usable in hiking, mountaineering and similar. Mainly, I want something that is resistant to the outdoors, to the meteorologic conditions and that lasts for many years.


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Hello

I have a second hand vostock amphibian that i got from another forum member,great timekeeper and automatic,

if you are interested let me know your email as i cant send a PM -you do not have enough posts yet.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Buy a good used example of each!

Vostoks are only about Â£30-35 new, where still available, used are cheaper, Seikos can be had cheaply,too.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Seiko.

Less likely IMO to get magnetised for one thing


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Seiko for me, just so much better looking & with (IMHO) a better movement.



ze_zaskar said:


> I would like to take a shower with it.


Why would anyone want to shower with a watch on? How would you wash your wrist?


----------



## ze_zaskar (Aug 20, 2008)

I chage the position of the watch on my forearm 

The shower thing is like a standard for a minimum water resistance.

Griff, why do you say that the Seiko is less sensitive to magnetism?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I also vote the amphibia...very rugged and tough , and more exclusive than the Seiko, the Seiko probably has the more sophisticated movement ( modern) but the Vostok is definatly more water resistant, in fact the one that Donnelly has is my old one and Ive dived it to 30+M in the Red Sea and it was perfect.......


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

ze_zaskar said:


> I chage the position of the watch on my forearm
> 
> The shower thing is like a standard for a minimum water resistance.
> 
> Griff, why do you say that the Seiko is less sensitive to magnetism?


I believe the materials for making the plates etc in the movement are more antimagnetic than in the Vostok.

I had a Poljot and it was so badly magnetised the time keeping was up and down like a fiddlers elbow.

I'd never trust another one


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've got three Amphibias and I can't fault them. I've swam, snorkelled, been diving, hiked, camped and surfed with all of them and they've never missed a beat. The Seikos are good, but I think the 'phibs would be tougher...

I've got all of them on NATO straps now, too


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another vote for the Amphibia from me, tough, reliable & capable of working for years.

I`m not saying the Seiko isn`t good but, especially for your requirements, I feel the Vostok is better, mind you as Chris says it would be worth while getting both :thumbsup:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

What Mac said....he may be a grumpy old man, but he's a wise one.

Mine...


----------



## ze_zaskar (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmm... the Vostok is starting to be the favorite...

Sharkbike, what's your wrist size? Just to have an idea of the size of the Amphibia.

I'm allways hearing that the Vostoks straps are useless. Do you recommend any in particular? Blackandgolduk, which strap is that on the wath of the midle? I'm thinking about order a Nato strap, maybe black (I love the green one, but I doubt it will look good on the Amphibia).


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

ze_zaskar said:


> Sharkbike, what's your wrist size? Just to have an idea of the size of the Amphibia.


Skinny...you have about an inch on me.


----------



## ze_zaskar (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks!

Anyone knows this shop: russia4 ? There'salso a seller on ebay called Zenitar. His prices are very good, but he ships from outside EU, so I'm afraid of the custom house.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Seikos can be nice....










and so are these..










but this is the one that started it all for me!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Seiko all the way


----------



## ze_zaskar (Aug 20, 2008)

So no one knows russia4u?

Minkle, please give me a good reason to choose the Seiko over the Vostok.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

These sort of posts should come with a health warning. :tongue2:

I have just acquired a Vostok after reading this post

Ujjwal


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The Seiko looks 100 times better than the Vostok 

I was also very surprised at how 'right' it feels, i never wear mine, i bought it to mod


----------



## ze_zaskar (Aug 20, 2008)

I think I'm going with the Amphibia with the tank dial and with a black Nato strap.

I'm trying to choose between buy it fro russia4u (inside EU) or from Zenitar (Russia).


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

To be Honest, I would always go for a seller located within EU. In the least, it would avoid the customs issues and delays


----------



## ze_zaskar (Aug 20, 2008)

Just ordered an Amphibia with the tank dial. Now, where can I get the best Nato straps?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT Watches of course!


----------



## ze_zaskar (Aug 20, 2008)

Are they as good as the ones from timefactors?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Depends on how you define good....

But yes, in my opinion, yes.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

ze_zaskar said:


> Are they as good as the ones from timefactors?


 :yes: :rltb:


----------



## ze_zaskar (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks again!

For me, good= quality of the materials, durability and toughness.

So RTL will be


----------



## ze_zaskar (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, I ordered the strap on RLT, but didn't received any email confirming the payment, etc. Is this normal?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I wouldn't worry. If you ordered from Roy then you'll be ok. :thumbsup:

If I remember right he usually sends a despatch email to let you know it's on it's way but since it's bank holiday weekend you might not receive anything til tuesday.


----------



## ze_zaskar (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there

Just received myAmphibia and the RLT NATO strap. The watch is really nice, it looks plain simple, just with what I need. It's much smaller than I thought, which is good. You guys must have really small wrists! It's also my first mechanical, so I'm still not very confident with the shocks and vibrations. About the strap, it is cool, thin (I like it this way), and dries quickly.

Thanks for everybody who helped me with this.


----------

